# Snow in Des Moines, IA????? no way



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't know but they are still saying around 2-4 inches in the south centeral IOWA, I might just fall off my chair monday night into tuesday if theres enough on the ground to push. They have said it to many times for me to hold my breath again , Last time I black out. I might just yet get to use my new plow that i bought, sould have keep the old truck and plow.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

littleo92 said:


> I don't know but they are still saying around 2-4 inches in the south centeral IOWA, I might just fall off my chair monday night into tuesday if theres enough on the ground to push. They have said it to many times for me to hold my breath again , Last time I black out. I might just yet get to use my new plow that i bought, sould have keep the old truck and plow.


i'm south of you on the ia-mo border. there saying 8-10 here. i have a big roof open


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

NW Iowa, about 60 miles from the brunt of the storm. There calling for 8 - 16 inches by Monday nite into tuesday. Nothing but a trace if any in my town. I had 3 snow events last week - good income for March, kinda wished we could of got say 3- 5 inches to make our time worth while. Now I gues we'll wait for warmer weather to start spring cleans.


----------



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

calling 6-8 in the indy area tuesday....all i can say is "its about time"


----------



## AUDRAIN PLOWER (Feb 18, 2006)

*mid mo snow ready*

calling for 5 to 8 inches in my area 25 miles north west of columbia mo.yeah and i got a house framed up and havent got the roof sheeted yet . but aint going to ***** havent had a winter


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Not to be ungrateful for the snowfall, but it is bad timing for my family. We have a funeral to attend in central Wisconsin. It shouldn't be too bad for myself but I have family that will be driving in from Kansas for it, and they are facing 10" possibly. they may be driving right along with much of the storm as it moves through. 

Any prayers for them and their trip would be greatly appreciated, and I will pray for enough snow to provide you all the income to help with your purchases and bills. 

Evan and Gary are the drivers coming in from Kansas, if that will help anyone interested in praying for them.Thanks guys and gals! :salute:


----------

